# GT Ruckus UF, worth the money?



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I found a guy selling a 07 GT Ruckus for $580 new, but the 08 version might retail at 600 or so.

Is this a killer deal or just kinda so-so?

I know, a dumb question. I've got a build Steelhead, but I could probably get close to 350 for that, and have been eying cheap new DJ/Urban specific bikes...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I know I've always had a soft spot for this years ruckus UF24, and even pondered picking one up awhile back.... I usually don't like complete bikes in this genre so much, and really like building my own, but the UF24 just had so much bang for the buck.
But, I really don't know a whole lot about the 26" susp. fork version. To me, that looks like a decent deal, but nothing really killer. I'd put money down that it would have better geometry than your steelhead though.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

the 08 is 649... I've been looking at that bike too for a long time and it's still hot to me but yeah I think you could get something better over...ebay or whatever...for the same price.

The sun Duro D's are actualy pretty good.

I'd buy over eBay or pinkbike (pinkbike = only if your seller is local...lots of ******** up there...)

What are your steelhead specs? like parts?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

05 Steelhead XL Frame
04 Marzocchi FR2
XT Hubs w/ Ryhno Lite XL's
Truvativ cranks with bashring (SS)
Hayes HFX9 rear brake
Deity bars and stem.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I've heard the GT frame is very heavy. I wonder if this is true, or sitll the case?


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> I've heard the GT frame is very heavy. I wonder if this is true, or sitll the case?


Theyre not too bad, I had mine down below 30 lbs with just a Kona rigid jump fork, Krads, mostly stock besides that. I bought an 07 that was a very abused only had to replace the bottom bracket. The stock parts arent bad. I liked the cranks quite a bit. My brother who rides it now prefers it to his STP.

Mostly stock:


----------



## bbaction (Jan 29, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> I know I've always had a soft spot for this years ruckus UF24, and even pondered picking one up awhile back.... I usually don't like complete bikes in this genre so much, and really like building my own, but the UF24 just had so much bang for the buck.
> But, I really don't know a whole lot about the 26" susp. fork version. To me, that looks like a decent deal, but nothing really killer. I'd put money down that it would have better geometry than your steelhead though.


Can you buy a UF24, because all the places ive looked say the have been discontinued. The 24 would deffinatly be a worthy GT for the muny espically becuase it has like a frame that is compairable to the USB molly...well heavier but still nice. But im not too sure about the 26" version it doesnt look too bad to me.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I hooked up my buddy with a UF24. It's definitely a fun ride.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I hooked up my buddy with a UF24. It's definitely a fun ride.


Agreed. I have a molly and putting the two bikes next to each other the framers are very similar.

I have no proof to back this up but I think it is a copy and raysmtb had them last year as demos so I rode them often. The molly is hands down a way better frame but the uf24 is nice especially for the money.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Ya know the guys from njdirt.com were at rays this weekend. One of the guys was riding the uf24 and was killing it.


----------

